# postgres: environment corrupt



## pbt (Nov 13, 2015)

FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE, updated postgresql from 9.3.5 to 9.3.10 from ports.
Trying to start the service leads to

```
# service postgresql onestart
postgres: environment corrupt; missing value for BLOCKSIZ
postgres: environment corrupt; missing value for BLOCKSIZ
FATAL:  XX000: could not adopt "" locale nor C locale for LC_COLLATE
LOCATION:  init_locale, main.c:316
no data was returned by command ""/usr/local/bin/postgres" -V"
The program "postgres" is needed by pg_ctl but was not found in the
same directory as "/usr/local/bin/pg_ctl".
Check your installation.
```
However, when using the pgsql account from command line, everything runs OK.

```
# su -m pgsql
% pg_ctl -D /usr/local/pgsql/data start
server starting
% pg_ctl -D /usr/local/pgsql/data status
pg_ctl: server is running (PID: 86096)
/usr/local/bin/postgres "-D" "/usr/local/pgsql/data"
```
Hence, my best guess is that something goes wrong in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/postgresql
Any hints?


----------

